# Getting paint to stick to blades



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I have been having good success with the paint sticking with the help you guys have given me in the past just wiping the blades with a rough pad. Lately some of the newer copper and chart painted blades I have been buying, I am getting little round areas where it just won't stick. Is there anything that I could use solvent wise that wont cause me more problems to really get the blades clean and ready to paint? I have been using a lot of colors on blades lately and it really stinks when I hit one of those spots where it won't stick and it blows all over my other colors.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

generally i try to wipe everything off prior to painting even with just a paper towell...lots of times its oils from your fingers...ive considered using latex gloves to try to avoid this problem...


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

That is probably what it is, my fat fingers always get in the way and the little fingers from my helpers probably arent helping either. I think that I am going to try the gloves.

Thanks


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

Go to auto zone and grab some wax and grease remover, we used it all the time in the shop before painting cars. It removes all oils/wax/grease from the surface because paint does not like those and usually will not stick.


Or if you want a cheaper route, try 70% Isopropyl alcohol


----------

